# Skidder Injury-February 26, 2002-West Virginia



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jan 25, 2003)

*Skidder Injury*

Here's a link to it

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/face/stateface/wv/02wv007.html

Later Rob..


----------

